# system properties do not open



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

hi everybody.

inside control pannel my system properties do not open at all .
no error message.

when i right click my computer no properties:

it is server2003.

is this virus issue or something else.


----------



## pctechmike (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds like it could be a permission issue. Is the sever on a domain or workgroup? Also, try the Windows Key + Break Key and see if the system properties come up. Can you right click on My Computer and go to Manage? Are you able to get to Event Viewer, to check the system logs?


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

pctechmike said:


> Sounds like it could be a permission issue. Is the sever on a domain or workgroup? Also, try the Windows Key + Break Key and see if the system properties come up. Can you right click on My Computer and go to Manage? Are you able to get to Event Viewer, to check the system logs?



dear pctechmike
the server is in workgroup i think.but how can i know whether it is in workgroup or domain i cannot go through system properties to see computer name and workgroup.

i cannot go through windows key + break either

there is no managein right clicking pc as well either.

when i tried going to administrator tools.
the message:this operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect to this computer.

please help me iam going to access this pc as administrator.

the one that leaved office has given me administreator password

please waiting for som help. thank you


----------



## pctechmike (Mar 29, 2007)

pratik said:


> .
> the message:this operation has been cancelled due to restrictions in effect to this computer.


This says it all- you're not an adimistrator on this computer, therefore you cannot do anything to manage it. You will need the administrator username and password to get to these options. And by you being limited so much, it sounds like the server is on a domain, which is forcing domain policy on your server- you'll need to contact your system administor.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

pctechmike said:


> This says it all- you're not an adimistrator on this computer, therefore you cannot do anything to manage it. You will need the administrator username and password to get to these options. And by you being limited so much, it sounds like the server is on a domain, which is forcing domain policy on your server- you'll need to contact your system administor.



thank you for your reply.

so now i have to format all.is it?.the fellow administrator has leaved a job some 3 month ago.no contact . is there any way. iam going to do everything from beginning. is this the only possibility?

many many thanks for your reply


----------



## pctechmike (Mar 29, 2007)

There are ways around it- but I can't discuss them here on this forum. Also, there is no way for me to tell that you are the new administrator of the machine- so the only option is to reformat, so you can set it up the way you want. Sorry I can't be more help than this.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

pctechmike said:


> There are ways around it- but I can't discuss them here on this forum. Also, there is no way for me to tell that you are the new administrator of the machine- so the only option is to reformat, so you can set it up the way you want. Sorry I can't be more help than this.



one more last question 

will repair work. i must be admiistrator because iam going through administrator password 

thanks anyway


----------



## pctechmike (Mar 29, 2007)

A repair will work- provided you have the correct Windows COA.


----------



## pratik (Jul 20, 2007)

pctechmike said:


> A repair will work- provided you have the correct Windows COA.




no need i got the trick now,such an easy job just roaming for help.not good at networking na.


----------



## sharyharan (Aug 16, 2007)

hey man,
i guess since you have your administrator pwd, you can login and fix the issue. just check for your permission level. create a new user and give the full rights and add that new user to administrators group. hope it works. sorry if am wrong.


----------



## sharyharan (Aug 16, 2007)

pratik said:


> no need i got the trick now,such an easy job just roaming for help.not good at networking na.


What do you mean by that? So wht's that trick? let us know...


----------

